# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Which photo is the November photo of the month?

## John Clare

Please vote for the November Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes).

*1 (Red-Eyed Tree Frog/Leaf Frog - Agalychnis callidryas - John Clare):*
**


*2 (Clown Tree Frog - Dendropsophus leucophyllatus - Kurt Kunze):*
**


*3 (Marine/Cane Toad? - Bufo marinus - Ebony):*
**


*4 (Monkey Frog - Phyllomedusa bicolor - Johnny O. Farnen):*
**


*5 (Yellow-eyed or blue-sided leaf frog, Agalychnis annae  - Lee Hancock):*
**


*6 (Ornate Horned Frog - Ceratophrys ornata - Cathy Keifer):*
**


*7 (White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Trohr):*
**


*8 (White's Tree Frog - Litorea caerulea - Volcom19961995):*
**


*9 (Malaysian Leaf Frog - Megophrys nasuta - Tom Highum):*

----------


## John Clare

Please vote.

----------


## Tom

Last day every one. Vote for the picture you like the most.  :Wink:

----------


## Kurt

Looks like its a battle of the _Agalychnis_!

----------


## Tom

The horned frog is still in there though.

----------


## Minhocao

Do not forget the Ceratoprhys ..

----------


## Tom

Wait what happens with a tie?

----------


## Kurt

We have a fight to the death!

----------


## Kurt

> The horned frog is still in there though.


When I made my comment earleir, the _Agalychnis_ were tied for first. Since then the _Ceratoprys_ has slid into the lead.

----------


## Minhocao

Ceratoprhys force .. for victory

----------


## John Clare

You do realise that's not a real photo right?

----------


## Minhocao

yes of corse.. 
I prefer real pictures and natural, but mostly Ceratoprhys support ..

----------


## JK

> You do realise that's not a real photo right?


Are you talking about photo #6? What is not real about it? Is it because I shot it in a studio on fall leaves?

Cathy Keifer

----------


## John Clare

He looks fine but his background looks totally fake, as does the vignetting.

----------


## John Clare

Since this was a tie, please vote for your favourite of the two winners here.

----------


## JK

> He looks fine but his background looks totally fake, as does the vignetting.


The background was there and is not fake. You might want to ask the photographer before declaring an image fake. The darkening of the photo which is done with curves and is allowed in photo competitions around the world and is not considered to make a photo fake. Most photographers edit their images in Photoshop especially when shooting in raw as I do.

Studio lighting can produce similar effects also. What was your point in saying the photo was a fake? 

Cathy K

----------


## John Clare

Perhaps the vignetting effect is what makes the scene look fake.  I apologise for my mis-assessment of the image.  What wildlife/animal photo contests allow selective effects like that?  I have worked in RAW since 2004 and I've never seen a competition that allowed artistic effects like that - vignetting using levels is still vignetting.  This is an immaterial matter at this point due to the voting.

----------


## into

I'm a fan of studio photography and natural photography so I don't have an issue with your picture Cathy. I like the look of vignetting and your picture is beautiful.  I will however be voting for no.5 because the frog's pose is priceless.

----------

